# Who wrote the greatest missa: Heinrich Isaac vs Josquin Desprez, whant my verdict?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

hmmm Heinrich Isaac whiteout a doupt, not that Desprez or bad, but Isaac sem more colorful to my ears, but jisquin is more about chanson and motets.But Josquin overshadowed Isaac in poppularity.

But Isaac sadely ad almost lost in collective minds of classical listeners(perdu dans l'oubli et redécouvert)
i would translate the last phrase whit lost and founded composer category, Isaac is among the greatest of greats of franco-flemish polyphony, Tallis Scholars rendition blew me away...
:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

It is sad that Isaac is overlooked. I have the Tallis Scholars recording also. It's great. 

Of course, I think Obrecht is the greater. He had the misfortune of dying too soon, and that's when Josquin started to really blossom. I wonder what he could have done if he hadn't succumbed to the plague.


----------

